# Fur'kin cat!



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Some moggy has decided that he wants to sit on my car under cover of my pergola (has a full roof on it).

And being the slippery shape that a TT is he's lost his grip up there getting on/off and put loads of fecking scratches all over it. This is with the hard top (not shown in pic)

That was in just one fecking sleeping session!

I do hope the little sod does not come back on a daily basis or I may as well just sell the car and use my pushbike!

I have the MG in the garage and I specifically built the pergola and roofed it for the TT to sit in the dry when not in use.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Try standing some bottles of water around your car it worked keeping them out of her in doors garden


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

you can buy high frequency anti cat devices that emit a sound inaudiable to humans, but keeps cats away!

My parents used to have one when a cat kept taking a dump in their garden!! Worked a treat.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Shotguns are also available.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2009)

Bottles of Lion piss work well, i've heard


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

manphibian said:


> Bottles of Lion piss work well, i've heard


Can you get it from Tescos :lol: :lol:


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

manphibian said:


> Bottles of Lion piss work well, i've heard


Ah great, I live near a zoo.

I'll stand around near the perimeter fence with a large saucepan 

BTW..... when are you guys coming round for dinner?


----------



## dolph (Aug 21, 2009)

I've got a carport under my house where the TT lives and have just finished washing cat paw prints out of it.

If anyone has a good solution for this then I'd be grateful to hear it!


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

I used to have the same problem with my Porsche when it was stored outside. Sounds stupid but I swiped a big ass fake owl statue out of my mums garden and put it up next to my car never saw any mice or cats since then.


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

If any help to you, i bought a heavy duty car cover from argos, advertised at £34.99 and at checkout was only £24.99 to cover my car while next door had their driveway done - we were going to be away at the time and my car had to stay on our drive - its elasticated all around the bottom and fits perfect - dead easy to put on - may save your paintwork, thinks its worth a try - cheaper than getting a dog 

ps - dont know ''which'' lane 3 you are in, but if you are near enough you can borrow mine if you want 

Gill


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

can you put some doors on the pergoda?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Put some step ladders up the side and a blanket on the roof. 
That way it wont have to struggle to get up.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Or maybe just somewhere snug and soft in the back corner.


----------



## beeyondGTR (Jun 16, 2009)

my darn cats try to do the same...... now that I have a carbon fibre/fiber hood......... my wife does not let them out as it is

legal to kill any cat if it is on your property just have to do it mercifully............ I actually have my wife believe I will do it.

buy a small amp electric fence........ does it every time......


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

beeyondGTR said:


> legal to kill any cat if it is on your property


Not in the UK.


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Dash said:


> Not in the UK.


Accidents happen though :wink: :lol:


----------



## beeyondGTR (Jun 16, 2009)

Dash said:


> beeyondGTR said:
> 
> 
> > legal to kill any cat if it is on your property
> ...


you know those americans crazy as the day is long....... it is really sad; animal shelters in NC in the smaller counties averages

98% of all animals dropped off for adoption are euthanized........... people do not take proper care of their animals....

but I have 7 cats and 1 dog. The dog is the only animal pulling her weight know one comes in our yard and if someone pulls up

they know not to get out of their car....... but the cats lay around eat and **** People today were deer hunting in their front yard..... stupid asses were shooting all over their going to kill someone.....


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

beeyondGTR said:


> my darn cats try to do the same...... now that I have a carbon fibre/fiber hood......... my wife does not let them out as it is
> 
> legal to kill any cat if it is on your property just have to do it mercifully............ I actually have my wife believe I will do it.
> 
> buy a small amp electric fence........ does it every time......


is that not a standard thing in the states then?


----------



## beeyondGTR (Jun 16, 2009)

KammyTT said:


> beeyondGTR said:
> 
> 
> > my darn cats try to do the same...... now that I have a carbon fibre/fiber hood......... my wife does not let them out as it is
> ...


"standard thing in the states" if you are talking about killing a cat yes; it is that is why I put mercifully as a lot of people are not and can be arrested as cruel to animals.... I do not even like to think about what some of these asses do. My daughter who is in Vet. would shoot the person as it is a misdameanor (SP) charge pay a fine...... very sad...


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I think he means you can shoot someone on your property


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

wallsendmag said:


> I think he means you can shoot someone on your property


You can in Texas.


----------



## beeyondGTR (Jun 16, 2009)

I took my test which includes 4 hours of videos 12 hours of class time with a written test, handgun shooting test, FBI & SBI back round check and a Mental Health back round check and then you have to have your elected Sheriff approve and sign.
for your concealed handgun permit......

The instant a person is trying to break-in to your home you may shoot them through the door, window wall but once they have come in they have to have a gun or knife and you must feel the threat of Life is in danger or threat of rape.
They do suggest that you verify that the person breaking in is not someone you know (like your mother-in-law) one crazy law.

I can shoot them while they try to break-in with out any questions.... but once inside must show their intent of bodily harm...

so if you visit yell I KNOW YOU...... I COME IN PEACE 33 other states honor this concealed permit I mainly got it if a go on a Bike run or travel........

Texas has guns everywhere and Alaska has the highest amount of people owning guns at 90% of everyone in that State has one BlueTTop I believe is in Alaska.........


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

You can get those little spickey thing like carpet gripper grippers so he cant put his paws on it to climb

OR

Catch and freeze it in a chest freezer apparently them die standing up, then wait till it s cold day and pop
it on their fence "Oh look Tiddles has come back finally" sun comes out tiddles defrosts falls off the fence 
problem solved show some sympathy to the neighbours not too much though.

OR

paint ball gun with frozen maltesers same size again apparently

OR

do what I did and kicked it so fucking hard it never came back


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

I remember going to bloody France on holiday, at the Gites there were 10 cars parked. I just drove in, over Christmas New Years, with a warm engine...the car jumps onto my dark paint (2003, a different car) ...scratches it as it lands, dings it that was never taken out as I had a double layer shell on the bonnet!

Dont piss in any bottles, Lions or not

but a

Car cover is the first thing to do, not on a dirty car, only will scratch the dirt over surface paint

Good luck let us know what worked!!!  :?


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

I had the same problem and finally sorted it with an ultrasonic cat repeller with a mains supply. Works a treat and as a bonus next doors kids don't like it either 

http://www.primrose-london.co.uk/cat-deterrents-c-102.html


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

OeTT said:


> I had the same problem and finally sorted it with an ultrasonic cat repeller with a mains supply. Works a treat and as a bonus next doors kids don't like it either
> 
> http://www.primrose-london.co.uk/cat-deterrents-c-102.html


heehee kids too no youre kidding... obviously... the english humour me thinks...


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

wallstreet said:


> OeTT said:
> 
> 
> > I had the same problem and finally sorted it with an ultrasonic cat repeller with a mains supply. Works a treat and as a bonus next doors kids don't like it either
> ...


nope, until late teens, childrens ears are able to detect high frequency sound in the ranges used by these repellants.


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

OeTT said:


> I had the same problem and finally sorted it with an ultrasonic cat repeller with a mains supply. Works a treat and as a bonus next doors kids don't like it either


Bit of a quandary here , love my cats but the next doors neighbours kids drive me nuts


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

> Bit of a quandary here , love my cats but the next doors neighbours kids drive me nuts


I believe I have the answer.....


----------



## SaintScoTT (Jun 27, 2008)

KentishTT said:


> I specifically built the pergola and roofed it for the TT to sit in the dry when not in use.


I love your dedication :lol:


----------

